# lifepo4 VS Lipo



## duffmanaudio (Nov 19, 2007)

Lipo's are very fragil & can explode 

lifepo4's are less fragil & dont explode Plus they are capable of very long life


----------



## ClintK (Apr 27, 2008)

Georgia Tech said:


> Excuse my ignorabce on this subject, but could someone give me a good explination of the pros and cons of the lifepo4 cells VS LIPO cells? Why is one better or worse than the other? Maybe this question is for the RC folks...


I believe LIPO has a higher energy density but costs more.


----------



## efried (Feb 22, 2009)

is'nt is all LiPo having different chemistries?


----------



## Georgia Tech (Dec 5, 2008)

Thanks for the repiles so far...


----------



## speculawyer (Feb 10, 2009)

This PDF from Thundersky describes the differences between the three different Li-Ion chemistry choices that they offer.


----------

